# Upper timing chain tensioner gasket?



## truckramrod (Dec 24, 2005)

I own 2 cars with GA16de engines, but this is the first time I've dealt with timing chain issues.
I'm about to put an upper tensioner in my friends 97 sentra and I can't find a listing or any mention of a gasket. I thought that since the tensioner uses oil pressure as the force to apply tension any leak could cause an issue, but I must be wrong.
Please let me know, so I don't worry about opening up the engine only to have to get a dealer only part. Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

it shows a gasket 

[13070E] GASKET-CHAIN TENSIONERSentra / 200SX (B14U) 13079-B14U003 
1995-1999 1.6L 

More Info 
Price: $1.15

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com[13070E]+\(b14u&cPath=3006_3007_3008_3017


----------



## bbeauchaine87408 (Jul 6, 2009)

*No gasket required*

Just two nuts, five or so bolts, and a little RTV, and that's according to the shop manual. Just did mine on an engine replacement. The upper chain tensioner uses a spring to provide tension. When you buy a new one, you have to remove a push pin to engage the tensioner after you bolt it into place. 

Considering the condition of the one I just replaced on an engine purported to have 90,000 miles, run, don't walk to the local parts store. Once the plastic is worn through, you're scraping metal on metal.


----------



## truckramrod (Dec 24, 2005)

I really appreciate the advice, I just didn't have the ability to remove the old tensioner and let the car sit if I were to need a gasket.

Good lucking out!


----------



## truckramrod (Dec 24, 2005)

I am impressed that you helped me out on your 1st post! Thanks again.


----------



## bbeauchaine87408 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Well, we do what we can*

You're welcome. I just stumbled across your topic while browsing for anything interesting that I might want to know while in the middle of replacing a blown GA16DE engine on my son's '96 Sentra, so I figure for a while I'll be taking more advice than giving.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes, no gasket, i got the one for the lower timing chain, sorry.


130 Camshaft & Valve Mechanism :: Engine Mechanical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra / 200SX Parts (B14U) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## truckramrod (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys!
The car runs much quieter now, the chan had worn completely through the plastic and halfway through the metal of the tensioner.


----------

